# Lorain



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Got a couple bigger fish yesterday. A bit sporty but we trolled east from the outer wall. 6 fish. 26” and 28.5” were the big ones. Bandits 75-120 and 55 with a 2 oz. When the wind moved NW it got a little chilly so we called it. The big ones went back to fight another day.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Got a couple bigger fish yesterday. A bit sporty but we trolled east from the outer wall. 6 fish. 26” and 28.5” were the big ones. Bandits 75-120 and 55 with a 2 oz. When the wind moved NW it got a little chilly so we called it. The big ones went back to fight another day.


Same here except the only fish on a bandit was a 26" steeley. Kept 6 also but all on DHJ-14s 40-50ft out. Biggest was 26.5. Saw you out there, we have the same boat.lol


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Love my Authority. Smooth Moves seats make that sea very manageable.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Saturday was better. Same area. Bandits 75 to 100. Also perfect 10's 75 to 100. Took 16 Saturday from 3 pm to 8 pm.1 big one. Sunday went from 11 to 2. 4 walleye. 1 Steelie. One missed Steelie. Bandits 100 was the number. Not many marks Sunday. 1 big one.


----------



## KVDROCKS (Dec 21, 2014)

I've never trolled after dark. Do you guys have lights on the boat so see your rods or set something with your reels so your hear the fish bite ???? Don't mean to sound dumb, just never done it before.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

I had never done it until Saturday. We have lights on the boat, yes. But I also had 2 spot lights with me and head lamps. I read the boards. So, what I did was go to the dollar store and buy some Glow sticks and rubber bands and when it started getting dark I attached the glow sticks to my churches boards. It worked pretty good, but I am sure there is a better way to do it. I only bought the green ones, though, should have got red and green for port and starboard.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

KVD.... virtually everyone who walleye fishes at night uses some sort of lighting system for there planer boards. In fact, most fisherman really don’t want bright flashlights on the boat while you are trolling. Obviously well lit nav lights are a must. You can buy lighting systems from most planer board manufacturers or rig them yourself. Search the internet and you will get a lot of ideas there.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I use red and green LED lights . You can use battery powered tea lights or balloon lights and they work well.

You don't wanna be shining a spotlight around to watch boards .

Also , after you get your board set turn your drag back to where it just holds the board . When a fish hits and the board drops back you'll hear your clicker .


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/OKBUYNOW-Rep...words=disc+golf+lights&qid=1573514837&sr=8-52

these are what i use. very bright and no added weight to the board.
Just drill the right size hole in the top of the board and they stay in with "interference fit". I never change my drags on board, unless one slips loose and needs to be tightened. I don't trust myself. It's a blast to see the board slide back or start jumping around with just the little light back there.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Erieboy... that is exactly what I use. I can’t remember what the hole size was I drilled in my boards. Got the info from a website. I was skeptical that those little lights would show up, especially on your outside board. They show up great. I’m sure there are better systems but for a simple modification to your boards and the somewhat inexpensive lights...... it’s a hard to beat way to night fish. Thanks erieboy for the Amazon link. Cheaper than what I’m currently paying


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice gotta love it..


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice ...Thanks for TURNING ME ONE TO THEM !! ...


Haha get it...turning me on??? Like a light ???....oh nevermind .


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

www.thirddimensionstudio.com

Best Planer Board lights out there for sure!


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

This is what I use on my boards. Plumbing "J" hooks to hold it but a piece of plastic hard Velcro would work good also. www.100candles.com has these tea lights cheap.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

this question may sound silly but why the 2 colors of lights?..is it for other boats passing to know what side their passing you by?..or do they help identify what side the boards go on quickly?..or is it a marketing thing?


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I use all green because I don’t see red very well


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

im not a fan of drilling extra holes in my planer boards. not saying theres anything wrong with it but if given another option thats what i would choose. erie outfitters has brackets that clip on your board that hold a tea light on top that i really like.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

fisherman 2 said:


> this question may sound silly but why the 2 colors of lights?..is it for other boats passing to know what side their passing you by?..or do they help identify what side the boards go on quickly?..or is it a marketing thing?


It’s pretty. I used all red for a long time. No good reason.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I seem to recall 5/32” hole size. Pretty innocuous.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

fisherman 2 said:


> this question may sound silly but why the 2 colors of lights?..is it for other boats passing to know what side their passing you by?..or do they help identify what side the boards go on quickly?..or is it a marketing thing?


Technically it is so you know whether the boat you see is going away from you or coming towards you. If you see a string of lights with green on the right & red on the left the boat is going away from you. Red on the right & green on the left it is coming towards you. Same as navigation lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Technically it is so you know whether the boat you see is going away from you or coming towards you. If you see a string of lights with green on the right & red on the left the boat is going away from you. Red on the right & green on the left it is coming towards you. Same as navigation lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Use the boards like navigational lites. This way someone knows if I am coming or going. 

I drilled into mine, but the tough plastic Velcro would work great also. Those lights are submersible and are cheap. Glow sticks fade and the stick battery lights are to expensive and don't last long at all.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Gorilla glue them. They hold amazing and you can break the light off with a flathead screwdriver. Quick easy and you know you cant lose the lights tee lights are 13$ for a dozen and the battery last a few seasons


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

I also love the tea lights. Bought triples for more light. Was going to Velcro tab them but never got around to it. Mine had depression with cross bar over it. I drilled small hole parallel to top rim of board and used small zip ties to hold them on.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I take a coin saver cup drill a hole in the lid and scew it to the boards,, put a tea light in the little jar , that way I can change them easy ,,,


----------

